# Bullnosing



## jp2396 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm currently in the process of bullnosing windowsills. I have a halfwall which I will be bullnosing also to match the sills. I was only able to get a 1x8x12 at a local lumber yard to span the length of the wall, and it was not clear pine. My question is will I be able to put the bullnose on it through the small knots that are on the edge or are they going to chip out? The knots seem tight enough to withstand the router. Would I be better off trying to find a piece with no knots on the edges? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Knots an routers don't mix well. It would probably be best to find a piece without knots on the edge. If you have to, take two pieces rip them down removing any knots then glueing them together.


----------



## jp2396 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info, back to the lumber yard.


----------

